# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  Thinning out a scan

## Drunktank

Hey all. First post, thank you for having me, and happy holidays.

I took a scan of a bowl shaped object, inside and out. However, to reproduce this, what I'd like to do is print out a thinner version of this and reinforce the inside with fiberglass. What I'm thinking is, I should not have scanned the inside AND the outside, and just scanned one side. Then, I assume there's a method to automatically generate an "other side" of the model with a custom thickness based on the side that you DID scan. Is that the correct method of thinking? If so, where would I look to learn that? I currently have Mesh Mixer and 3d Simplify at my disposal. Thanks in advance!

----------


## curious aardvark

can't you use the scanning software ?

----------


## 7YADER

Maybe not. The software will not be useful.9AppsLucky Patcher

----------

